# Media source progress bar



## Rémi T. (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for the progress of the videos of my scenes. Maybe it's somewhere and I can't see it...

If not, I would suggest to add a progress bar in the mixer panel below each source that handles this features (ie: not for video capture or mic). Maybe with controls like play, pause, stop and even seek.


----------



## hvaldomiro (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for this resource too.


----------



## futurion (Mar 27, 2018)

And I'm looking for this urgently as well! Also, it would be nice to have an option to live edit or dinamically change the order of clips inside VLC playlist without stopiing/restarting it each time. There should be an option to simply skip one clip, add another, change order, etc. Please implement this, it's so much wanted on forums!


----------



## DrAlbany (Apr 2, 2018)

Video progress bar would be excellent :)


----------



## Marcedo (Apr 2, 2018)

had the same problem some time ago and just coupled OBS to a VLC instance. With that setup, one can steer the streamed output just by vlc. (video and Audio will be presented at a localhosts port, so OBS can simply grab it from there)


----------



## futurion (Apr 29, 2018)

That's true, it works, but it's not a "nice" solution. Instead of using one program (OBS), you have to use two. Also, more CPU, more I/O operations, everything's depending on both programs to run flawlessly, etc.
OBS currently really lacks two simple features:
a) an option to add/edit/remove a certain clips from VLC playlist without restarting it each time
b) a simple progress bar/slider with play/stop buttons
When this two features are added, OBS will be a perfect solution for playout-s as well!
I'd like some developer to think about these features, I'd be also willing to donate if that would hlp to an easier decision to implement these features.


----------

